# Vin diesel incel?



## Deusmaximus (Mar 29, 2019)

Just realised he is not only a baldcel, but has also a very poor jawline and chin.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 29, 2019)

Huge voice failo too. Defo not incel though lmao


----------



## Zeus (Mar 29, 2019)

Still fucks


----------



## Coping (Mar 29, 2019)

I mog him


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 29, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Still fucks


Of course he can fuck every night. But only because of his Star status = girls just want to fuck him for validation and ego boost.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 29, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Huge voice failo too. Defo not incel though lmao


lol his voice is unique and lsayer tier
are u retarded?


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 29, 2019)

I mog this bloated bald so to oblivion 

Fame boost him 2.5+


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 29, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> lol his voice is unique and lsayer tier
> are u retarded?



are _you _retarded? His voice is shit. Terrible high pitched voice sounding like he's choking on dick


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 29, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> are _you _retarded? His voice is shit. Terrible high pitched voice sounding like he's choking on dick


 
are you fucking retarded lol?
does this sound beta to you?
this would induce cortisol if u heard him talk infront of u


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 29, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> are you fucking retarded lol?
> does this sound beta to you?
> this would induce cortisol if u heard him talk infront of u









JFL sounds like he needs to constantly clean his throat lmao. I have no idea what ur hearing


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 29, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> View attachment 35352
> 
> 
> JFL sounds like he needs to constantly clean his throat lmao. I have no idea what ur hearing


keep crying for him he's a multimillionaire because of his Dom voice


----------



## Autist (Mar 29, 2019)

He would be nothing without *STATUS
JFL @ U IF YOU AINT CLOUTMAXXIN*


----------



## Mewcel (Mar 29, 2019)

Autist said:


> He would be nothing without *STATUS
> JFL @ U IF YOU AINT CLOUTMAXXIN*


----------



## oldcell (Feb 12, 2021)

This guy was sex symbol for every low class females i knew at early 2000

Status is all, he dont even need lower third, he literally dont have one

He has cute face overall plus frame


----------

